# Any ideas on what mix my puppy is?



## DANIMDECKER (May 31, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone had a thought on the breed(s) of my puppy? He's 6 months old, 30 lbs and very shaggy. Doesn't matter what he is, but I'm pretty curious. I might have to do the dna thing just to know.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Maybe an Airedale mix?









Or maybe border terrier?









He's a toughie. ;p Very very cute, though!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I have absolutely no clue! Very cute though. A dna test might be fun. Keep in mind it might come back with ridiculous results, but it might also come back with breeds that do make sense. Either way it can be fun!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I wouldn't advise a DNA test, they aren't usually very accurate. He's probably a peculiar mix of a mix. He's a very cute mix! I thought Soft Coated Wheaten when I first saw him.


----------

